# Kiki (aka Killa) doesn't feel good :(



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor Kiki has been acting weird since Super Bowl Sunday. It was just random things like growling about this or snapping about that. I was think maybe it was just the teenager stage. But today she was sleeping on my lap and I just randomly picked up her deformed paw and noticed one of the "toes" looked swollen. I have been growing her feet out so it was hard to tell until I shaved it but it was definitely swollen and slightly painful when touched. I looked at it and she has a sore underneath it where the "toe" creases (this is the toe that curls inward). I thought maybe it was an abscess so I took the scab off to see if any pus would come out but there was none not even any blood. So I cleaned it up and put some antibiotic ointment on it and then wrapped it. I'm thinking it looks more like a hotspot type thing and isn't an abscess. I am really worried the swelling is due to a small fracture though. Hopefully I can get her in for some ex rays on Monday or early next week. I don't think it is super urgent seen as she has been using the foot and isn't in any serious pain. I have always thought that bone would break one day, let's just hope that isn't the case right now. 
On a happier note she is learning to heard! She helped me round up the chickens today. She did such a good job! She got all but one back into the pen. the only reason that one didn't go in is because it was my Sultan which has a big feather topknot so she couldn't see where to go. She used to be terrified of the chickens, but I guess she changed her mind or something . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here are some picture if the little cutie. 

Of course she had to have her signature color, Purple !































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Her poor little foot. But what a good girl, working for a living. Awww, good girl. I do hope she's feeling 100% really soon. 

(pictures of her herding would be awesome, too) 


eta: Funny! We posted at the same time. I swear, her photos were NOT there when I asked for pics. lol 

She's PRETTY!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor little Kiki - I hope it is nothing serious and she feels better soon, so that she can get back to sorting those chickens out!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Awww, poor sweet girl! She will be in my thoughts! Keep us updated!


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, poor baby - I hope that she is all better soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Killa's foot isn't any better . It was extremely swollen this morning but has gone down a lot since. She won't use the foot at all. She is not acting like she feels bad and is still running around (on three legs) and playing. If it is broken I don't think there is really anything that can be done other than kennel rest. It's not something that can be splinted due to its shape. Thank you for all your well wishes. 

Borederkelpie that would have been great if I got pictures of her herding the chickens! Unfortunately I didn't have my phone on me. But when she is better I will let them out so I can try and get some pictures. It was super adorable . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok here is Killa today. She still isn't using the leg but it is not swollen much anymore. And it is not as painful. Still keeping the bottom covered so the sore doesn't get any nasty stuff in it. She walks around outside and sets the foot down to rest so I don't want any dirt or chicken poop in it. 





I thought the music was fitting because she looks like a little fairy dancing around as she walks . Lol ok maybe not but it's still cute. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

they are all adorable. glad killa seems to be better.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Killa is a trooper! She ain't gonna let anything stop her! Hope that little foot of hers heals quickly and she'll be able to somewhat use it! You go Killa!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

They are all so stinkin' CUTE! What a pretty bunch of happy poodles! 

Killa makes me think of one of my dogs. I have a Kelpie with a chronic neck injury issue that make her hop (and her name is Hoppy for obvious reasons lol). My Hoppy doesn't let anything slow her down either. She helped pen a Zebu bull about 10 days ago. 

These guys are tough, aren't they? Love dogs. Now, my wimpy human patients.......
LOL

Again, your guys are awesomely adorable. Love your little photo-bombing black poodle. Too sweet! (I may have to save this video for the bad nights at work!)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Such a cute little trooper - she does not let anything stop her or break her spirit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope her little paw soon gets better,bless her.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

No change yet. I am going to take her into work tomorrow and see what our vet thinks, then I will get x-rays done. 

BorderKelpie, lol ya Branna (the black one) was being super cute for some reason. Idk why she did the little prairie dog thing. Hoppy does sound a lot like Killa, they are tough little guys. May I ask what a zebu bull is?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks, Hoppy is my SuperGirl. Scrappy, but sweet. 

Zebu: (kinda tough on a little dog - Hoppy is all of 32 pounds)

http://www.encyclopedia.com/topic/zebu.aspx


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is there anything the vet says could be done? I do hope she gets to feeling better soon. Poor little doll.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Is there anything the vet says could be done? I do hope she gets to feeling better soon. Poor little doll.



She hasn't seen the vet yet. If the foot/toe needs a break to heal she could be put in a modified Robert Jones splint or a spoon splint. A splint would give the foot a break so it can heal. Thank you for your get well wishes, they are really appreciated. I am so worried that breaks and fractures in that leg will be a problem her entire life and it will eventually have to come off. But I guess the only thing to do is take it one step at a time for now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Thanks, Hoppy is my SuperGirl. Scrappy, but sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow! What a great little girl to be able to help pin up one of those! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So Killa went to work with me. Our usual Dr wasn't in but his colleague was and he looked at her. He basically said what I thought, that even if it is broken due to the way it is deformed it can't be splinted. He said a splint could possibly cause more issues than help the existing one. She also has sores in between the pads and it looks like the skin is loosening around the toenail. We are not sure if it is from her licking or if something else happened that we don't know about, like a bug bite. So he has her on the left over Carprofen from her eye surgery to reduce pain and inflammation. And and antibiotic steroid cream to rub on the sores. She also has to wear the cone of shame to keep her from licking . I am still going to take her in to get x rays just in case and to get a good idea if the paws anatomy. It might be a week or so because I want to go to the vet I took my GSD to, but she is down in San Bernardino. The vet up here that we refer our clients to for X-rays didn't want to do x rays on the foot. He said well I can tell you what they will show, it's a deformed foot. So I'd rather not do business with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

A video of her poor foot. It looks so painful but she is finally using it .








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh no, poor baby!!

The first vid of her running around was so funny - love the way her ears bounce around! She is adorable.

The vid of her foot was really sad, it looks so sore but pleased to hear she is suing it again.

That little girl sure has more than her fair share of problems, but thank the Lord she has such a wonderful mum to take such good care of her - as well as all her canine pals to play around with!

Sending her (and you) lots of hugs from everyone _chez _Manxcat!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Oh no, poor baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya God did not send her into this world to have an easy life that's for sure. I loved how she was like bouncing in the first video. It is so cute until you see why then it's just a bit pathetic looking. I don't think she is feeling much of the pain anymore thanks to the pain meds. Thanks for all the hugs . I'm sure she appreciates them too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

